# الآجر



## إسكندراني

كلمة «الآجر»  لم أسمع عنها من قبل ويبدو أن معناها نحو ما نسميه في مصر «طوب» أو «بلاط» - فهل هذه الكلمة في صيغة الجمع؟ وما معناها تحديداً؟ وأين تستخدم بالضبط؟


----------



## Josh_

أهلا يا إسكندراني،

أظن أنها جمع مفردها آجُرَّة. وتعني - بحسب معجم المنجد - حجارة اصطناعية مُعدَّة للبناء من طين خزفي مُحرَق ومَشوي. ويقول المعجم أيضا إنها من اللغة الآرامية.

على فكرة، سألت عن هذه الكلمة ومترادفاتها في هـذا الموضوع. وبحسب ما تقوله العصو العزيز Djara، الكلمة تُستعمل في تونس.


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً جزيلاً يا چوش! لم أجد الموضوع ولم أتوقّع وجوده من قبل فأعتذر عن فتح موضوع جديد. ممكن دمج الصفحتين عموماً.


----------

